# AR build



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

Well I just couldn't resist the Labor Day sale at JSE and PSA..
UPS man came to see me today bearing gifts and I just got done unpacking and "building" the rifle on a stripped lower I snagged at the last gun show.
I have to say I'm impressed by what was in the boxes the "middy" upper from JSE is very nice , and the Magpul enhanced LPK from PSA is spot on. I am very pleased with both company's. I have not decided what sights/optics to go with yet so I just tossed a scope on it I've had sitting in my gun case.

Build
Double Star Stripped lower
Magpul Enhanced LPK
Magpul MOE hand guards
Magpul MOE Stock
BD 16' Mid length HB Upper 1x8 5.56

Sorry for the crap cell phone pic


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I like the 2 tone...looks like a purty shooter....How much cheaper you coming out building it yourself about 150???


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

Ya about that. but I also got exactly what I wanted in my gun I could have built a "basic" one for 500 w/shipping


----------



## thedude (Jun 11, 2009)

u guys with the ARs, hilarious, push comes to shove i take the 12 gauge any day, trust me man, end of the world scenario, every meat head on the planet packing his AR (hope he's got the nuts to pull the trigger)


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

thedude said:


> u guys with the ARs, hilarious, push comes to shove i take the 12 gauge any day, trust me man, end of the world scenario, every meat head on the planet packing his AR (hope he's got the nuts to pull the trigger)


Riiiight, if said, "meat head" did have the courage to pull the trigger you better be close because you'll probably loose at the possible engagement distances ARs can be effective at.

In my opinion rifles have far better flexibility than shotguns. People often tout the flexibility of shotguns, but only in the context of the myriad of loads they can shoot, but of all of them at max they are only affective out to 200yds. Also, weapon manipulation with a shotgun is problematic compared to an AR, but that's a whole another discussion among many others I have against the shotgun.

Sorry if I'm threadjacking, I'll only post more on this side discussion if PompNewbie brings it up.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Came out nice!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Cool build



thedude said:


> u guys with the ARs, hilarious, push comes to shove i take the 12 gauge any day, trust me man, end of the world scenario, every meat head on the planet packing his AR (hope he's got the nuts to pull the trigger)


Ummm.....why not have both? What makes the AR owner any more of a meathead than someone with a shotgun? Does the shotgun guy have bigger nuts than the guy with the AR for some reason? Guy with the AR can hit you from much further out than the 12 gauge. 

Home defense- definitely the shotgun
End of the world- I'll have my AR, 12 gauge, .45, 9mm, .22, big knife, small knife, fork, etc.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

thedude said:


> u guys with the ARs, hilarious, push comes to shove i take the 12 gauge any day, trust me man, end of the world scenario, every meat head on the planet packing his AR (hope he's got the nuts to pull the trigger)


He could be building it, because that's what he wants to do. Guns aren't just for the end of the world. I'm restoring a 1950 International, that doesn't mean I'm going to use it for the end of the world.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

End of the world happens, neither is gonna help your a$$. Zombies on the other hand, yer gonna be begging for an AR.....


----------



## thedude (Jun 11, 2009)

Riiiight, if said, "meat head" did have the courage to pull the trigger you better be close because you'll probably loose at the possible engagement distances ARs can be effective at.
...yo, gravity, you arent "threadjacking" cause i am definitely bringing it back up, not so much for the debate between the shottie and the rifle, but for the fact that you dont seem to know how to spell the word lose (which by definition you seem to have done)...peace, see ya at armageddon (hope we are up close, that way i dont "lose")


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

thedude said:


> Riiiight, if said, "meat head" did have the courage to pull the trigger you better be close because you'll probably loose at the possible engagement distances ARs can be effective at.
> ...yo, gravity, you arent "threadjacking" cause i am definitely bringing it back up, not so much for the debate between the shottie and the rifle, but for the fact that you dont seem to know how to spell the word lose (which by definition you seem to have done)...peace, see ya at armageddon (hope we are up close, that way i dont "lose")


Well if you want to play grammar nazi games then lets analyze your original post.

 _u I assume you mean You. guys with the ARs, Nice introductory clause, but you could of avoided the use of a comma by saying, "are hilarious." hilarious, Comma splice between two independent clauses. push Capitalization, you must capitalize the letter of the first word of every sentence. comes to shove i Capitalization I take the 12 gauge any day, Comma splice between two independent clauses. trust me man, end of the world scenario, No comma is needed for a prepositional phrase longer than five words. A conjunctive phrase would of helped join the proceeding depend clause. every meat head on the planet packing his AR (hope he's got the nuts to pull the trigger)_


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

There are a ton more "MEAT HEADS" "building" tacky-kewl or ass-ault shotguns with pistol grip only and lasers and optics and... well you get the picture...

Brent


----------



## sleeper0715 (May 7, 2008)

All right allright already. I enjoy the forum because I usually learn something new each time. Today I learned that the finished AR looks sweet. If you adapt a weapon at all you are preparing for "the end" especially liked the fork. And gravity 3694 must belong to P.O.E.M. Mostly a nice looking AR


----------



## kenny senter (Mar 20, 2009)

I love my AR, but the shotty rides "shotgun" next to the bed. AR has its place, but a shotty does better inside the home....unless you have infrared heat sensitive vision, then you can shoot through walls accurately. 

Armageddon....I'll take my AR (accuracy), AK (reliability), the shotgun (obvious reason) in that order.


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

sleeper0715 said:


> All right allright already. I enjoy the forum because I usually learn something new each time. Today I learned that the finished AR looks sweet. If you adapt a weapon at all you are preparing for "the end" especially liked the fork. And gravity 3694 must belong to P.O.E.M. Mostly a nice looking AR


Not really, I'm not a big literature guy. I'm just a senior UWF criminal justice major. I write a lot of papers and in college you better know your grammar, mechanics and spelling.


----------

